
The advantages of building your website from scratch - owenfar
https://hackernoon.com/the-advantages-of-building-your-website-from-scratch-da5748a1baaf#.7xg74ydym
======
onion2k
I write as little of my own code as possible. Other people's code is better
than mine; it's more throughly tested, it's faster, and it's smaller. I use
Bootstrap because I know it works on every browser, every iPhone, 20 flavours
of Android, Windows Phones and Playstations. If I wrote my own code I'd have
to charge a client for 6 months of my time just to get to where Bootstrap is
now. Same goes for React or Angular. Writing your own code is fun, but if you
want to do things properly you don't have time.

